# [63l] "Diffusion"



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

*
Tank size:* external tank 60 x 60 x 10 cm, internal tank 30x30x40 cm

*Filtration:* Eheim Professionel II 2026

*Lighting:* 1x125W HQL
*
CO2:* none
*
Parameters:* KH 3-4, GH 7-8, pH 6.7-6.9

*Substrate:* Amazonia soil (2 litry), sand 1-2 mm (10 litrów)

*Decorative materials:* roots, river stones
*
Plants:* Vesicularia montagnei, Microsorum 'narrow', Bolbitis heudelotii, Vallisneria nana, Cladophora aegagrophila

*Animals:* Trigonostigma espei (Rasbora espei), Neocaridina heteropoda var. red (Red Cherry)
*
More photos on my website. *


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

One of the best tank and idea in Poland this year 
Gratz !!!!


----------



## JohnInFlorida (May 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: 
:cheer2: 
:clap2: 

Keep Smilin'
John


----------



## Cliff Hui (Dec 25, 2005)

Oh... what can I say!?!?! it is fantastic!!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

Wow thats amazing. Very creative.


----------



## IceT (Sep 15, 2006)

Does the wood realy come out of the glass, or is it glued on the glass? 

Anyway, very beautifull scape!


----------



## Anti-Pjerrot (Mar 12, 2006)

I have to disagree with you Norbert... I think its the best idea ive seen so far all over... 

But not something to compare to any other tank ive seen so far.
I cant put words on it - but the way the wood sticks out makes the glass invisible somehow. Its like the glass is just floating water.


----------



## no_xqcs (Sep 30, 2007)

... What in the heck??
Wow I'm speechless.. In a good way!!
Do the tanks share the water or are the separate?


----------



## FelixAvery (Mar 29, 2007)

incredible!
what? HOW? love it!


----------



## XRTech (Jul 15, 2007)

That's crazy!! Love it! You could keep African cichlids on the outside, community planted on the inside, and then a nano reef somewhere in the middle j/k. Tank really does look awesome.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

.......* Wow!!!*


----------



## danepatrick (Sep 18, 2006)

photoshop much??


----------



## Haeun (Oct 19, 2006)

Whatever! Who cares if it was photoshopped; most pictures are tweaked anyways, at least to some degree.

It still looks amazing, and it's the concept that astounds me, more than the actual image.

I'm not quite understanding how the wood comes out of the tank. Did he cut a hole? How's the filtration worked out? I want to know more detail on exactly how this tank came to be!


----------



## slickwillislim (Oct 11, 2005)

I am guessing the wood is glued. If I where doing it I would glue the wood to bothsides while it was dry and then fill it. 

However he did it the effect is great.


----------



## Norbert Sabat (Jun 26, 2004)

danepatrick said:


> photoshop much??


:heh::heh::heh: No, no PS edition....white walls and 2 external flash lamp.
About construdion...let Peter wrote more


----------



## FacePlanted (Aug 13, 2007)

What a beautiful design! The effect of the wood is awesome. It really does look like the water is just floating there. Very original.

Oh wow. the website shows that the water goes into the filter from the shallow tank and returns from the bottom to the middle tank. The water overflows from the middle tank back into the shallow one. That would look really cool.

More details would be interesting to know.

-Mike B-


----------



## DurendaL (Sep 8, 2004)

IceT said:


> Does the wood realy come out of the glass, or is it glued on the glass?
> 
> Anyway, very beautifull scape!


Well, roots are cut and gulled to the glass.



no_xqcs said:


> ... What in the heck??
> Wow I'm speechless.. In a good way!!
> Do the tanks share the water or are the separate?


Tanks are connected like on this schema.












danepatrick said:


> photoshop much??


No, any corrections 
To photos like Norbert said, I've use : white blend as background, 2 flash lamp and my D70


----------



## jciotti (Aug 14, 2007)

Unbelievable!


----------



## fluffiebuggie (Sep 25, 2007)

danepatrick said:


> photoshop much??


It's not that impossible to do, so why bother with photoshop?

Looks great. Very impressed with the style.


----------



## Kookaburra (May 11, 2006)

Unique, Design, and very very creative !!! Amazing !!!

rayer:


----------



## ed seeley (Dec 1, 2006)

Absolutely amazing! Fantastic idea. Well done!


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

What everybody else said plus a big WOW!!!!!

:hail: 
:first:


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, that is a fantastic piece of art you created! One of the most original ideas I've ever seen! I have stared at your tank for the last 15 minutes it's that inspirational.


----------



## almostaskater62 (Apr 28, 2007)

wow this tank is awesome, at first i was like, diffusion...weird name
but that's really really cool


----------



## Yoshi (Apr 7, 2007)

You have the best setups, EVER!


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

That's too cool.  Is that a giant check valve on the return side of the filter? I'm guessing it must be because if the power went out you'd have a big mess otherwise. 8)


----------

